# problem with virtual drives, daemon tools



## das müffin mann (Oct 30, 2012)

OK so my trial version of daemon tools pro expired, so i uninstalled and downloaded DT lite.  everything was peachy through the installation process, the launcher said it installed successfully, windows said otherwise.  when i click on the windows error message, all that it tells me is that it didn't install correctly (really helpful). everything looks fine with the program but i can't mount images/virtual drives don't show up.  To remedy this I've tried re-installing about 4 times now, several reboots.  I've also tried two other programs magic disk (which is still lurking on my system because i can't uninstall it, windows just says i can't, and virtual clone drive.  virtual clone drive uninstalled without a hitch.  Neither of the other programs worked either.  I ran a quick virus scan and nothing came up, I'm going to preform a more thorough search in a bit.   Any help anyone could offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 30, 2012)

On the program that wont uninstall try a clean boot then uninstall
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135

On a virtual drive program try Ultra ISO. Those other program don't work well on a 64 bit system
http://www.ezbsystems.com/ultraiso/


----------



## irlandezul (Nov 3, 2012)

Jetster said:


> On the program that wont uninstall try a clean boot then uninstall
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135
> 
> Or try CCleaner .


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 3, 2012)

i've been using virtual clonedrive since moving to 64-bit. works fine and is free


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 3, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i've been using virtual clonedrive since moving to 64-bit. works fine and is free



i can only agree and i feel Virtual CloneDriver is a bit faster and more light weight than Daemon Tools and it just works fine in 64bit as W1zzard says ^^


----------



## MasterInvader (Nov 3, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i've been using virtual clonedrive since moving to 64-bit. works fine and is free



Me too... best, simple and Free EMU out there


----------

